# 2018 Cruze 1.6l MZ4 "Push Clutch In to start" but won't start



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Check the battery in your remote. If you have a spare remote try that one as well. You need to eliminate the remote as a possible problem.


----------



## Clutch34 (Mar 23, 2021)

6speedTi said:


> Check the battery in your remote. If you have a spare remote try that one as well. You need to eliminate the remote as a possible problem.


I appreciate the response I've checked the batteries and the remote works fine I pulled the codes and I'm getting U02A3 and I really can't find much information for a fix on that one. When I get in and engage the clutch pedal the car just says "Push in clutch pedal to start" it has a new CPP and it was learned to the car


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Clutch34 said:


> I appreciate the response I've checked the batteries and the remote works fine I pulled the codes and I'm getting U02A3 and I really can't find much information for a fix on that one. When I get in and engage the clutch pedal the car just says "Push in clutch pedal to start" it has a new CPP and it was learned to the car


Ok, I always look at the easy stuff first and try to work from there. I'll see if i can find something on that code. I'm sure someone will. Good luck.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I found this. Good luck.🤞






U02A3: Code Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Tech Notes


Modules connected to the high speed General Motor Local Area Network (GMLAN) serial data circuits monitor for serial data communications during normal




www.engine-codes.com


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Any luck in figuring it out yet?


----------



## Clutch34 (Mar 23, 2021)

6speedTi said:


> Any luck in figuring it out yet?


Not yet I replaced the CPP sensor now I'm re learning the ECM to the CPP and I'm hoping that fixes it.


----------



## Clutch34 (Mar 23, 2021)

I figured out the no start finally!!! I tested continuity from the relay fuse box signal wire from where the relay input was to the ECU and didn't get anything. Then took the fuse relay box out and from the pin to the ECU had continuity. The circuit board for the signal wire on the fuse relay box fried. Took it apart re soldered the bad connection on the board put it back together and boom started right up!!


----------

